
GitHub’s Large File Storage Is No Panacea for Open Source – quite the Opposite - sytse
https://medium.com/@megastep/github-s-large-file-storage-is-no-panacea-for-open-source-quite-the-opposite-12c0e16a9a91
======
sytse
At GitLab we're working to support LFS next month in
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/2955](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/2955). Initial
support might or might not work with forks. As now with our Git Annex support
storage will be free with a soft limit of 10GB of disk space per project
(includes Git, Git Annex and Git LFS data) and there is no bandwidth limit. It
will work with public and private projects (both are free).

------
sytse
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10444548](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10444548)

